# ICD-9 pulmonary nodule codes for 2012



## ppoole (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all.

I have a question regarding the following listing in the alpha index:

Nodule(s), nodulary

pulmonary, solitary (subsugmental branch of the bronchial tree)  793.11

solitary, lung  518.89

Can you please tell me the difference between the two?

Thank you for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't have the 2012 coding book, but I'm sure the 2011 codes basically mean the same.

793.11 is for an abnormal finding on like an x-ray of the lung. You'd use this if the doctor found something on a x-ray of the lung, but didn't put down an actual digonsis.

518.89 is for an actual lung disease NOS.

Hope this helps.


----------

